# Phal. cornu-cervi f. sanguinea 'Red Devil' AM



## rdlsreno (Mar 11, 2011)

My Phal. cornu-cervi f. sanguinea got awarded last Wednesday. I call it f. sanguinea since it has ground (base) color (yellow) and has barrings. This still needs to be verified as to what variety it is.

Ramon


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations Ramon!!!! Exceptional coloration!!!! Jean


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 11, 2011)

It's the best cornu cervi "Red" I have never seen.


----------



## Wendelin (Mar 11, 2011)

Just exceptional !!!:drool:


----------



## Shiva (Mar 11, 2011)

Beautiful flower and congrats for the AM.


----------



## paphreek (Mar 11, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Hera (Mar 11, 2011)

I would love to see this one in a hybrid.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations, Ramon -- it's beautiful!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2011)

Congrats and nice photo! Do yo utake your own award photos? oke:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 11, 2011)

I love these! Yours is awesome! Congrats!


----------



## luvsorchids (Mar 11, 2011)

Ernie said:


> I love these! Yours is awesome! Congrats!



Me too :clap::drool::clap::drool:. Gotta love cornu-cervi.

Susan


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 11, 2011)

Excellent colour!!!!!


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 11, 2011)

Great, solid color!


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 12, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Congrats and nice photo! Do yo utake your own award photos? oke:



He He He!

Ramon


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 12, 2011)

WOW... Your CC is just gorgeous!!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 12, 2011)

:drool::drool::drool:SPECTACULAR!!!:clap::clap: Congrats!


----------



## Rick (Mar 12, 2011)

The form is just as good as the color too.

How big is the plant?

Well deserved award Ramon!!


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 13, 2011)

Rick said:


> The form is just as good as the color too.
> 
> How big is the plant?
> 
> Well deserved award Ramon!!



Very small. about 6" leaf span.

Ramon


----------



## Marc (Mar 13, 2011)

I really like this one. I love the contrasting colours on the flower.

How are you growing this plant? Mounted or in a pot?


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 13, 2011)

very nice. though I've read that cornu-cervis can be grown semi-hydroponically, when I tried a 'lamelligera' in s/h it dwindled and eventually died. I did remove it from semi-hydro before it died, but it never recovered


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 13, 2011)

Marc said:


> I really like this one. I love the contrasting colours on the flower.
> 
> How are you growing this plant? Mounted or in a pot?



In a pot with sphagnum.

Ramon


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 13, 2011)

> very nice. though I've read that cornu-cervis can be grown semi-hydroponically, when I tried a 'lamelligera' in s/h it dwindled and eventually died. I did remove it from semi-hydro before it died, but it never recovered



That's kinda odd. I would think that of all phal species to put in s/h, cornu-cervi would be one of the last as it comes from a relatively dry, exposed habitat compared to other phals.. You might have better success trying violacea in s/h..


----------



## AquaGem (Mar 16, 2011)

Congrats.


----------

